# help with ez command



## jjonesemt (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got the bachmann ez dcc command, that came withon dcc train. i hooked it up and the tain would not move, I push the function button and then 10, and lights would come on but train will not move. I then placed a dc train on the track and pluged in power, pressed 10 for the dc tain controll and still train will not move. i have tried to rest and watched moves on youtube and still can not get trains to move,


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Try this, push #3, that's the factory default address for all NMRA specs, including Bachmann. If that don't work, try each button 1-9 to see if it's on a different address. Was your purchase brand new from a dealer? A local hobby shop? Did the track come with it or is the track used ?


----------



## jjonesemt (Feb 10, 2012)

I have tried that and i can turn the lights on and off but train will not go. yes it is new from a dealer.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

DCC doesn't like dirty track, is the track old and dirty, is it brass, or steel, or even nichol silver that's not been used in a while. make sure your wires going to the track is securely attached to each rail. If all else fails try this site:
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/board,1.0.html


----------

